
How Much Does Live Streaming Cost on AWS? - wesammikhail
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/media/frequently-asked-questions-about-the-cost-of-live-streaming/
======
mimixco
TL;DR = "Well, there's no way to know exactly but it's a lot!"

